# Anyone tried to loose weight while having ibs?



## emmalu (Feb 7, 2012)

Just wondering, if anyone is on a diet or tried to loose weight while having IBS. I know many people suffer from loss of weight while having ibs.But I want to know for those people who don't loose weight and want to healthily, how do you do it? Is it relatively easy?For example: I use to do weight watchers and on that diet you could eat a variety of foods, that I know if you are doing the fodmap diet you can't! so, how would one start?Thank you


----------



## morningbell (Jan 1, 2012)

emmalu said:


> Just wondering, if anyone is on a diet or tried to loose weight while having IBS. I know many people suffer from loss of weight while having ibs.But I want to know for those people who don't loose weight and want to healthily, how do you do it? Is it relatively easy?For example: I use to do weight watchers and on that diet you could eat a variety of foods, that I know if you are doing the fodmap diet you can't! so, how would one start?Thank you


If you follow a calorie restricted diet and get some regular exercise (i.e. something that will make you SWEAT), there's no reason you can't lose weight while eating FODMAP friendly. That's all Weight Watchers does - counting calories! They just add in their own branded products to make money while they do it!







Note: a lot of their products may be 'low fat', but they replace the fat with sugar. I wouldn't recommend their products for anyone, personally.You can calorie count yourself, for free! There are heaps of websites out there that have online tools to help you count the calories in what you're eating. I've used the Australian based Calorie King previously because their food directory is really massive. You could try the American one - http://www.calorieking.com/ They will usually ask you some preliminary questions - your height, current weight, desired weight - which will then calculate how many calories you're allowed within a day. It's pretty easy. Make sure you invest in a set of small kitchen scales though - sometimes their "serving size" for items in their database can be a bit off, so it's best to make sure you're measuring everything yourself.I think it would actually be easier to lose weight on a low FODMAP diet because you're already making everything fresh and from scratch - you know exactly what's going into your meals. I lost 2kg in the first month of being on the diet, completely by accident.Hope that helps!


----------

